# TRBA SHOW IN KILLEEN



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok guys and gals there is a Triple show in Killeen TX this weekendsingle Friday night and then a double Saturday all day it is off on W S Young Drive approximately 1/2 mile Killeen Civic Center on the right for info contact Carol G. Hooks at [email protected]for info....... 

So who all is going to bethere I will be.......... Toby


----------



## lelanatty (Nov 28, 2010)

I will of course, I live about 5 minutes away from there.

What will your boys be showing?


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 28, 2010)

My boys will be showing Mini rex, Polish, And a Jr Californian buck.............


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be there with my tans and britannia. Ill post up the results I got for the tans and brit from oaklahoma. I must say the trophies over there are much bigger LOL
Ill also be picking up a REW brit. im so excited rocky will have a girlfriend now 

ANDDD::
If anyone wants a tan I will have one for sale but as a pet only please.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I was looking for a Tan for my son to show just in the county fair in 2012 so that on is out and I will have a pet Mini Rex for sale at the show also but he is not show or even breed quility just a big pet........


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 29, 2010)

If anyone would like to get together and shoot the breaze I will proboly have on one of my black cowboy hats on and will have a white table there also promise you cant miss me o and I will be driving a camo chevy pickup with a big hunting rack in it lol.....See yall there.......Toby


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 29, 2010)

The tan can actually be shown she will be a senior by the weekend. that is the reason im taking her to killeen. I just do not want her to be bred


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I would not breed her how much are you asking for her........Toby


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 29, 2010)

I was asking 30 for her. But since She cant be used for breeding i was going to ask 15. She is a nice tan. I know i have a picture. She also won best of breed in Oaklahoma under Ted DeLoyola.

This is her when she was a little younger. i think around 4mths


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 29, 2010)

We will be there on Friday night with our 3 French Lops. My two girls will be showing them in the youth show. 

This is our first ARBA or TRBA show so we really don't know what to do. Do we just show up at 5:30 and register? What should we expect? Any tips or hints or suggestions?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 29, 2010)

The only show we have ever been to is the 4H Rabbit Show 2 weeks ago.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 29, 2010)

To answer this question you can go to the thread "show procedures" Here is a link
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=62342&forum_id=8

For the specific show just show up with enough time before judging to register and groom your bunnies. The fill out the required form and comment cards. Make sure you go to the youth table and then pay. After that the show will start and listen up for French lops. If they have boards behind the table they may list breeds that judge will do that day so just keep your ears and eyes open. Most likely they will do Best in Show friday night for the first show.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 30, 2010)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> I was asking 30 for her. But since She cant be used for breeding i was going to ask 15. She is a nice tan. I know i have a picture. She also won best of breed in Oaklahoma under Ted DeLoyola.
> 
> This is her when she was a little younger. i think around 4mths


I will more then likly take herbut no promises dependson how much money I have just give me a shout i will have some signs up one will say SMALL'S RABBITRY GATESVILLE TX, and the other will say PROUD MEMBER OF HARD BARGAIN 4-H GATESVILLE TX...............Toby


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 30, 2010)

*Zaphod wrote: *


> The only show we have ever been to is the 4H Rabbit Show 2 weeks ago.


Are yall going to the show Saturday also.........Toby


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 30, 2010)

We will be there on Friday night. My oldest daughter is shooting archery with her 4H group in Hillsboro on Saturday Morning. Busy weekend for us.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Nov 30, 2010)

*Zaphod wrote: *


> We will be there on Friday night. My oldest daughter is shooting archery with her 4H group in Hillsboro on Saturday Morning. Busy weekend for us.


Thats cool kinda glad I teach by boys everything that they need to know about archery and hunting my self.............LOL.........Toby


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 2, 2010)

Just 3 more days guys and gals till show time and woahlookitsme I sent you a pm........Toby


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 2, 2010)

I am excited, tomorrow is the start of the show weekend! I can't wait to see how we all do, it will be nice to have so many people to look out for. Best of luck everyone!
I will be wearing my bunny hat (the one in my avatar) so I should be easy to find.


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 2, 2010)

*Zaphod wrote: *


> We will be there on Friday night with our 3 French Lops. My two girls will be showing them in the youth show.
> 
> This is our first ARBA or TRBA show so we really don't know what to do. Do we just show up at 5:30 and register? What should we expect? Any tips or hints or suggestions?


If you need any help and you happen to see me, just give me a holler and I will be glad to help you with anything. I will be wearing that goofy little hat in my avatar lol.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, 

We will look for you at the show. I have 3 girls and we will have a cage full of rabbits. Our French Lops really fill up a travel cage. I am looking forward to seeing what this rabbit show thing is all about.


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 2, 2010)

*Zaphod wrote: *


> Thanks,
> 
> We will look for you at the show. I have 3 girls and we will have a cage full of rabbits. Our French Lops really fill up a travel cage. I am looking forward to seeing what this rabbit show thing is all about.



Alright, I will look for you too. You will need to be there before 5:00 preferably, as that is when the show actually starts. They won't mind if you're a little late though. 

See you there!


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad you said that. I thought I had read it started at 6. That may have been bad.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 2, 2010)

I just posted some pictures of the bunnies over in the intro forum.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 3, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> I am excited, tomorrow is the start of the show weekend! I can't wait to see how we all do, it will be nice to have so many people to look out for. Best of luck everyone!
> I will be wearing my bunny hat (the one in my avatar) so I should be easy to find.


Just look for me I will bethere some where I have 2 sons and we will have a few mini rex showing lol


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 4, 2010)

My Show Results: 

Navasota, ND Sr. Buck 

Show C (Friday) 5th out of 9
Show A 6th out of 10
Show B 5th out of 10

Overall I did ok, but what I enjoyed more was seeing and talking to everyone from here on the forum.  This is the reason I enjoy shows so much. To be around people who share the passion of rabbits. We may all have different breeds, but we support each other.

How did y'all do?


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 5, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> My Show Results:
> 
> Navasota, ND Sr. Buck
> 
> ...


It was really nice to meet you and I will postTJ and Wyatts results tomorrow I is wore out the show for me ended around 7pm and I have been up sence 530am ttyall tomorrow.........Toby


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 5, 2010)

Our baby (Hackamore) won Best of Breed for youth French Lops.


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 5, 2010)

*Zaphod wrote: *


> Our baby (Hackamore) won Best of Breed for youth French Lops.


Congrats!


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 5, 2010)

TJ won first place and BOV in both shows on Saturday with his red Mini rex Buck and he also got 4th and second with his Californian JR buck and got second place in both shows with his REW SR doe and Wyatt got First, second and BOV with his REW SR Buck and just did ok with his broken polish............ Congrats to all that showed this weekend.......Toby


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 7, 2010)

I just want to thank Sarah for the Tan that we bought off her STAR is a very nice TAN and she will be shown every show we go to she is just what we where looking for.............. Thanks again Sarah............ Toby


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 8, 2010)

No problem  It was great meeting everyone and talking rabbits. 

My results
Show A - STAR won Best Opp Sex. Rocky won Best of Breed
Show B - Chevy won Best Opp Sex. Rocky placed 2nd out of 4th. He wouldn't pose right I guess i shouldn't have bred him before the show. . .lol


----------

